

Blogger.com Refreshes Page Every Few Seconds on Old Browsers - InkweaverReview
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/07/blogger-refreshes-page-every-few.html

======
nudded
Can the title be changed to Blogger.com instead of just Blogger? the current
title is rather misleading, I thought some blogger decided to prank persons
using older browsers.

------
jonursenbach
Protip: Host your own blog.

~~~
DeadlyBrad42
A good tip, but not always an option for some people. Especially if you're
interested in using some sort of niche blogging software. (As in, not
Wordpress or something popular)

Not everyone has time / money to set up and host their own blog.

~~~
thwarted
That's why it's a _pro_ tip. If you want to avoid the hassle that come with
outsourcing some of your core infrastructure, like having to deal with waiting
for bugs to be fixed, then self-managed hosting is the only option. But you're
just trading one set of hassles for another. And if you're interested in
running some niche blogging software, good luck finding a service that will do
that. If you want to outsource to a service, you're limited to what services
are providing, which is usually those that are popular.

------
ars
I've had a problem like this. I solved it by closing the ajax object when I
was done with it.

It's not actually reloading, it's just the spinner keeps spinning in older
browsers until ajax is all done.

------
sielskr
I always hated visiting comment pages of blogs hosted at Blogspot Dot Com. And
I use an old browser (Firefox 1.5).

~~~
InkweaverReview
Well, fortunately the issue is now fixed on my Blogger.com blog at least.

Basically, you just have to remove the JavaScript that attempts to link the
comment form to the Google Friends widget.

